# How many Goldens do you own?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We have two Goldens: Kia and Lila.
How many Goldens do you own?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd own more if I could!


----------



## police (Nov 24, 2005)

Just the one plus a choc/lab



RON & THE BOYS


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

2 Goldens,Amber and Katie,A Flatcoat Sam and a Bordercollie Jessie,but we're looking at senior Goldens.We might make that our Christmas gift to each other this year.
There are SOOOOO many of them that need a forever home and they are the best.Already housebroken and mature.
Gotta love a Golden,
Shane


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Shaneamber -- I don't know where you find your dogs, but you might want to take a look at 10-year-old Ginger on the Adopt-A-Golden Atlanta site. She's had just one owner all her life and apparently they retired and couldn't take her with them. 

She looks like a sweetie! 

Also, there's 7-year-old Zeus who has been in foster for several months now. I met him in September and he stole my heart. I would imagine people aren't adopting him because he has storm phobia. So he needs someone special who understands how to help him.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes we know about AGA.A friend of ours is Caties foster parent.We have been looking at Ginger and a lot of other Goldens.It's so hard to decide,we want to bring them all home.
I wish more people would think about adopting a senior Golden.They deserve to finish out their lives with a forever home that would treat them the way they deserve.
When you adopt a senior Golden,the world gets a little brighter and you get a tremendous amount of Love.
Shane


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

*2 and a Foster*

We have Beau, who we have had since he was 8 weeks. Dolly, who we fostered and adopted from FHGRR in September and Ford, AKA Ceasar, who is our current foster dog also through FHGRR. 

Here is a link to Ceasar
http://www.fhgrr.com/Availabledogs/Caesar.html


----------



## lovekelsey (Apr 19, 2005)

I have two...2-year-old, female, named Kelsey and a 4-month-old, male, named Hayden.


----------



## orfjara (May 22, 2005)

I have 3 golden retrievers Kol who is 14 , Finn 8 years old and a 7 month old puppy Tara. I have had goldens now for over 40 years some living for over 16 years.


----------



## goldiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

I just have 1 golden beauty, plus a sheltie pup.


----------



## Virginia Gray (Dec 15, 2005)

Joe said:


> We have two Goldens: Kia and Lila.
> How many Goldens do you own?


We have 13 Goldens. Four are geriatric (age 10 and up) and three are age 1 and under. Of the six remaining, two are males, one is a spayed (never bred) female, and the remaining three females are: one five year old and two two year olds.

Our home has pretty much "gone to the dogs"!!!


----------



## margarite martin (Apr 19, 2005)

*lacey and duke*

we have two golden retreivers. Our boy(duke) is 11 and 1/2 years old.Our baby is a 10 month girl named Lacey. She keeps the old fellow on his toes!! For the first couple of months he detested her. He wouldn't let her near him and of course every chance she got she would try to play with him. It was kind of stressful and we really had to watch them because we were afraid he would hurt her really bad. Anyway they are fine together now and he will even play a little with her. He is getting bad legs and joints and is on glucosamine but he is not in any pain and enjoys life. WE have two cabins that we go to and they are free to roam around there which is great. All in all I can't imagine life without a golden....Very lovable and well behaved....of course ours are spoiled...


----------



## Virginia Gray (Dec 15, 2005)

To see some of our Goldens, visit our web site at www.wcnet.org/~woodwalk/ 

We welcome visitors who love Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Gail (Jan 7, 2006)

I have only one GR, but we're talking about having another one, later, maybe a female this time.

If i could, i would like having around 10 or 12 Dogs at home, but right now my flat is a little bit too small...


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

We have 2 - Buffy who is 3 1/2 years and Abby who is 11 months. We got Buffy when she was 6 weeks old and Abby we just adopted a month ago.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I also only only have one. But my wife and I have already talked about getting another one. She really enjoys Samson more than she thought she would.....

Rick


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

A total of 3, I did however lose my beautiful Telly a few months before Christmas of last year. He still remains forever in my heart. Goldens never die in the hearts of there owners, there memories will always be there as well as the best of times that were shared. I picked up Kody a week before Christmas of last year, he was the answer to my loss and helped me get through it, he is my heart dog! My sweet little angel.

Here is my Telly (young one) with Bianka while we were out hiking that summer.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I only have one , would love to get another one..but right now i have a total of 3 dogs and dont think i could handle another one at this time...


----------



## second_chance (May 14, 2005)

*# of goldens*

I have owned two. Shadow, my eccentric blonde female, past almost 3 years ago. Chance, my loving lazy male, past last year. I am currently looking for another one. I have thought about getting another breed, but my love for goldens is too strong. Hopefully, I will be the proud owner of another golden boy soon.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I checked 3, but only 2 are full golden. Honey is a mix, but most people do take her for full golden. She has a pure gold heart and we never tell her she isn't as "gold as KayCee and Buck". And if Prohert6 had not killed my Hunter, we would have 4 goldens.


----------



## goldenexperience (Jan 8, 2006)

I have 6. I breed beautiful goldens and love each one with all my heart. I have a new male 8 weeks old. I need help with a name. Any suggestions?
My other ones are April Sunshine, Thelma and Louise, George, and Clyde's Dale. Thanks and I'm glad to be a part of the gang.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

1 dog is good for us. We also have 4 cats in our house


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Currently just one Golden, but multiple dogs


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Only one but I also have a hovawart.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

if i had my way i would have more then two

but i know i am gonna be getting another one once we move


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

We have one, Bailey, plus Moose, the MinPin/Italian Greyhound mix. It's a good match, temperament-wise. They're best friends, but fit into the family in different ways, so there's less sibling rivalry. 

If I had the room, time and money, I'd adopt another golden... but not until we settle dwon. Moving once a year is too disruptive to the 'kids'. Only one more move, hopefully!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Let's see... We have 13 right now  Only 4 are permanent though.

Jake - 3 Years Old
Dixie - 4 Years Old
Hailey - 22 Mos Old
Jazmine - 7 Mos Old

Plus, nine 4 1/2 week old pups from Jake and Dixie 

GoldenSunriseRetrievers


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Just one! Can't afford more...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

1 golden and 1 rottweiler. : 

YES I REALLY HAVE A GOLDEN!!! GEEEEZZZZZZ LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just one for now.  Might get another one when Tucker is older.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

goldenexperience said:


> I have 6. I breed beautiful goldens and love each one with all my heart. I have a new male 8 weeks old. I need help with a name. Any suggestions?
> My other ones are April Sunshine, Thelma and Louise, George, and Clyde's Dale. Thanks and I'm glad to be a part of the gang.


Male name: How about Cody


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Jake, Jackson, Hunter, Maurice, Duke, Barney, Bo, Luke, Cooter, Jesse, Jaden, Julian, I dunno I stink at dog names lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> Male name: How about Cody


:lol: I gotta think that after 11 months, they've named that dog....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

maybe not...lol. Maybe they just can't choose the right one


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Two beautiful golden pups, Marley almost 9 months and Maya 8 months old.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

1 who is almost a year old, and another one who will be born in 11 days)) Shyla is 11 months, and London will be born on the 23rd. Both goldens.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I have one golden retriever female named Nugget.
As she gets a little older, I would like to get a second golden.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Joe! I don't suppose you could add "None" to your poll. I know of one member who hasn't got a dog yet but will have soon and has been pretty good at contributing to the forum's advices etc... Just a thought.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Hi Joe! I don't suppose you could add "None" to your poll. I know of one member who hasn't got a dog yet but will have soon and has been pretty good at contributing to the forum's advices etc... Just a thought.


I just realized I could change it, so I did.

I was also able to change my original vote of one to two....with the addition of Cosmo...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok...i dont know how to change it on the poll..but its went from 1 on the poll to 4....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I just realized I could change it, so I did.
> 
> I was also able to change my original vote of one to two....with the addition of Cosmo...


Hmmmm... I wonder if Rick has been changing other peoples votes too...:uhoh: That sneaky Rick...changing the outcome of all the poles. 

whatever happened to democracy!!!    : :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Ok...i dont know how to change it on the poll..but its went from 1 on the poll to 4....


I just fixed your vote, too....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I just fixed your vote, too....


Ah, dang it!! I knew i should have kept that to myself. :doh: Now i'm gonna be mis-represented.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> That sneaky Rick...changing the outcome of all the poles.
> 
> whatever happened to democracy!!!    : :


You only worry about that if Cosmo and Samson win all the photo contests....

I think it would still show up on Joe's end if I was cheating that way. Don't start putting doubt in people's mind.....or we'll be in trouble..... :wink:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> RICK IS THE COOLEST PERSON I KNOW!!! :doh: Now i'm gonna be mis-represented.


Naw, I'd never mis-represent ya.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> You only worry about that if Cosmo and Samson win all the photo contests....
> 
> I think it would still show up on Joe's end if I was cheating that way. Don't start putting doubt in people's mind.....or we'll be in trouble..... :wink:


Oops we can't have people get suspicous. Then you might have to give me the $ back that I paid you to "make sure" Carson wins all the photo contests. :uhoh: 

Disclaimer: this didn't really happen. :wavey: :jester:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Naw, I'd never mis-represent ya.....


funny...I don't remember writing that....:uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Think there should be a section for fosters? I might be getting two 7 weeks old puppies tomorrow to foster......:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------

